# Earthworms



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

High in protein and my oscars and chiclid and angel will eat them. That or shrimp, which would lessen be better for my tank?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I have read of people feeding earthworms with no problems, but frozen foods are always safer.... maybe you could freeze them then serve later...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they are fine as long as they are not from areas affected by pesticides and other chemicals, but if the soil is clean - they are a good food source


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

If you are getting the earthworms from a baitstore (as I usually do) it's hard to say where they come from. I've yet to notice any problems.
I know that there's a company that's here in my town(Windsor) that ships hundreds of "flats" (about 40 dozen)of nightcrawlers a week to Michigan.


----------



## Bola (Feb 24, 2003)

I just fed my 5"-8" mixed pygos nightcrawlers for the first time last night. Wasn't sure how they would react or if they would even be interested. They just destroyed them but small pieces were left and had to be cleaned out, so don't know how often I'll give them crawlers.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

just started feedin my red nightcrawlers. got an infinite supply in my backyard, grassclippings pile


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my oscars will eat nightcrawlers all day if you stand there and feed to them, but i always soak them for five minutes in aquarium salt water in a seperate pail


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

NIKE said:


> my oscars will eat nightcrawlers all day if you stand there and feed to them, but i always soak them for five minutes in aquarium salt water in a seperate pail


 Why, can't you just rinse them?


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

My P's enjoy earthworms almost as much as they do feeders, I buy my worms from the bait store, no problems yet. Don't store the worms, do one feeding session and if theres any left chuck the rest, or feeding them the next day would be alright if the worms were kept in your frige over night. :biggrin:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

When I feed earthworms or nightcrawlers to my Ps, they usually dont care for em. I think its because once i throw 'em in the tank, they start to struggle like they're drowning. My Ps get attracted to that, but once they're motionless from drowning.. they just get the cold shoulders from my Ps.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've had no problems keeping them in the fridge for up to a week just in the small containers lightly sprinkle them with a bit of water every few days if they start to dry out .Worms here are packed in dirt, other areas maybe be packed in moss .Other things like shredded newspaper may affect your P's.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

pcrose said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> > my oscars will eat nightcrawlers all day if you stand there and feed to them, but i always soak them for five minutes in aquarium salt water in a seperate pail
> ...


 just a safety precaution, the salt will kill bacteria maybe no proof but i just do it anyway it might add some flavour


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i also feed my oscar earthworms i just rinse em off he loves the hell out of them but i only give him about three a week they say to much is not good for them to much protein


----------



## Wagz (Apr 15, 2003)

my group of 2 pirayas, 2 reds, and 2 caribe love earthworms - specially if they're more on the hungry side.


----------

